# I guess they're traps



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

...


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Good stuff


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

WOW..Rube Goldberg would be proud of that...


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

This should be a regular thread!


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

From my archives


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

88 units trimmed out like this in the city of Chicago... Flexible supplies too.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Daayyyyyyuummmmm what did you charge them for it tho


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I am so sick of Fly following me around with his damn camera phone. :furious:


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Polish?


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

Is this considered a trap?


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Qplumb said:


> Is this considered a trap?



That is a classic gravity vent water heater.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Emptying the pics on my phone. The old double trap.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Another doble trap.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Qplumb said:


> Is this considered a trap?


Yes, a death trap


----------



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

Well, this one would be missing a trap


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Debo22 said:


> ...


Never mind the trap. Where they gonna find an escutcheon to cover that hole?:laughing:


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

gusty60 said:


> Never mind the trap. Where they gonna find an escutcheon to cover that hole?:laughing:


It's a work in progress, in the wall the bottom no hub clamp isn't connected. As I'm kneeling down with the homeowner checking the work his dad did I was trying to figure out how to get a picture without offending him. 
I said I'll take a pic of all the projects you have and write up a bid. Half hour later I posted it and goofing on the guy. What a jerk I am:whistling2:


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Debo22 said:


> It's a work in progress, in the wall the bottom no hub clamp isn't connected. As I'm kneeling down with the homeowner checking the work his dad did I was trying to figure out how to get a picture without offending him.
> I said I'll take a pic of all the projects you have and write up a bid. Half hour later I posted it and goofing on the guy. What a jerk I am:whistling2:


Nope, your just the messenger


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

gusty60 said:


> Never mind the trap. Where they gonna find an escutcheon to cover that hole?:laughing:


thats what the shiny side of tin foil is for.....:laughing:


----------



## Texan (Feb 21, 2015)

Home owner did this one himself. He was very proud.


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

Debo22 said:


> Yes, a death trap


took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

Texan said:


> Home owner did this one himself. He was very proud.


thats a speed trap


----------



## JJdowns (Apr 28, 2015)

wow! haha


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

I might have posted this before


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

mrjasontgreek said:


> I might have posted this before


All fittings have barcode stickers, that says Home Depot hack all over it.


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Debo22 said:


> All fittings have barcode stickers, that says Home Depot hack all over it.


Ipex ABS fittings usually have those stickers right from factory. Disturbingly enough, I know for a fact that that mess was done by a licensed plumber at the company where I worked in Yellowknife.


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

Goes to show any idiot could put two pieces of pipe together.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

This isn't a messed up layout, just messed up execution. First pic I'm holding the ptrap where it is when in service, second one is once i took the ptrap loose, easy to see where it leaks from. The tee didn't even have the plastic seal under the nut. Is it an air break or air gap since the flanged tailpiece wasn't in the tee? (Just kidding everyone, don't derail this thread because of that joke.)


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

chonkie said:


> This isn't a messed up layout, just messed up execution. First pic I'm holding the ptrap where it is when in service, second one is once i took the ptrap loose, easy to see where it leaks from. The tee didn't even have the plastic seal under the nut. Is it an air break or air gap since the flanged tailpiece wasn't in the tee? (Just kidding everyone, don't derail this thread because of that joke.)


Ha, lol... air break all day long. Great thread, the pics make it so.


----------

